# network install issue



## lodore (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello,
I am trying to install freebsd 7.2 using the bootonly media
I get an error after configring my network card.
I said no to IPV6
I said yes to DHCP
It filled in the boxes for me and got the information from my router. when I press ok  i get the following error: hostname nor servname provided or not known

```
Host:Lodore.home
domain:home
IPV4 Gateway: 192.168.1.254
Name Server:  192.168.1.254
config for Re0 (realtek network card)
IPV4 address:192.168.1.65
netmask:255.255.255.0
```
what can i do to get past this error?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you sure the name server is correct? Is there a name server running on your router?


----------



## lodore (Jul 10, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Are you sure the name server is correct? Is there a name server running on your router?


my router does have DNS.


----------



## bigrob76 (Jul 13, 2009)

Most of that hardware is a little flaky, I would just bypass it and put in the DNS from your upstream provider. Give that a shot and I bet you'll be all set.


----------



## lodore (Jul 13, 2009)

bigrob76 said:
			
		

> Most of that hardware is a little flaky, I would just bypass it and put in the DNS from your upstream provider. Give that a shot and I bet you'll be all set.



would opendns be ok?


----------



## lodore (Jul 13, 2009)

Edit: I got the dns information from my router and it still wont work. same error message.
any other ideas?


----------



## lodore (Jul 13, 2009)

Hopfully a mod can combine 5 6 and 7 since i cannot find an edit button.
in the past the current machine im trying to install freebsd on has has windows and some linux distros on it and i havent had any issues with networking with those.
I have the same issue using virtualbox on my newer machine, i get the same error and dont know how to stop it.


----------



## bigrob76 (Jul 13, 2009)

lodore said:
			
		

> would opendns be ok?



Just use your ISP's DNS server address.
For example, if you have Comcast, use a Comcast DNS server address.
If you use AT&T, use an AT&T DNS server address.
They should have given you all that information when you signed up; if not, give them a call and get their DNS server address and put that in.


----------



## lodore (Jul 13, 2009)

bigrob76 said:
			
		

> Just use your ISP's DNS server address.
> For example, if you have Comcast, use a Comcast DNS server address.
> If you use AT&T, use an AT&T DNS server address.
> They should have given you all that information when you signed up; if not, give them a call and get their DNS server address and put that in.



Hello,
i found the bt dns servers in the router web interface.
i still got the same error message.
any other ideas?


----------



## bigrob76 (Jul 13, 2009)

Can you ping the DNS?
I've had a bit of an odd problem before where i couldn't connect, then I pinged the DNS (which responded), and then I was up and running.


----------



## lodore (Jul 19, 2009)

What from? and how?


----------

